# مسائل محلولة في ميكانيك السوائل



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

إلى السادة الدكاترة المهندسين و المهندسين أنا طالب سنة ثالثة ميكانيك أرجو تزويدي بمسائل في مادة ميكانيك الموائع و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود كمياء (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم محمود من مصر متخرج من كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة قسم كمياء دفعة 2008 وارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على عمل مناسب 
وجزاكم اللة خيراا 0118648009
[email protected]


----------



## مهند وليد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر مسعاكم بالاستفادة من هذه الاسئلة المحلولة


----------



## فراس حسان صقر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

عراسي دائما مفضلين بمعلوماتكم


----------



## SARBASTER (21 مارس 2010)

Very good


----------



## حسن ياسر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

شكرا جزيلا على المسائل الخاصة بالمقاومة وارجوكم اريد مسائل محلولة بمادة الموائع المرحلة الثانية تكييف وتبريد ولكم فائق الاحترام .. اخوكم حسن :20:


----------



## هيبارا ميانو (8 يناير 2011)

اين حلول كتاب ميكانيك الموائع


----------



## الملك الظاهر (16 فبراير 2011)

بدي مسائل محلولة عن ميكانيك السوائل


----------



## أيمن هدلة (15 مارس 2011)

*أيـــمـــن هــدلـــه*

اريد حل مسائل محلولة عن الميكانيك الهندسي 

شكرا . أيـــمــن هدله


----------



## ابو محمد العبيدي (29 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم إخواني الأعزاء انا مهندس ميكانيك وحاليا طالب ماجستير ارجو تزويدي بمسائل وتطبيقات هندسية تحل بطريقة الماتلاب وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

